
Mathematicians Discover Prime Conspiracy - yarapavan
https://www.quantamagazine.org/mathematicians-discover-prime-conspiracy-20160313/
======
gmuslera
Is something specific of base 10 or it should happen with other bases?

Of course, besides base 2, where all primes bigger than 10 ends with 1.

